# Sticky  Instant Small Engine Carburetor Expert



## Bob Driver

Been a small engine mechanic for years with a shop near Tupelo, MS. I'd like to share the best piece of service information I've ever found on small engine carburetors. It will make an instant Small Engine Carburetor Expert out of almost anybody. Just open the link below and click on the picture of your carburetor. Trust me, you'll want to bookmark this link if you've never seen it before. With the variety of carburetors I see, I use it on an almost weekly basis....

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/#id_walbro


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's awesome Bob, thank you for sharing that source. Very helpful on my carb.....


----------



## Bob Driver

That's just the Repairs Index Tab of that site... I encourage everybody to scroll to the top of the page and explore the other sections of that website. The Engine Specs section is awesome if you do a lot of engine work on a wide variety of engines. The Belt Index is probably the best I've ever seen also. With a tape measure, or belt gauge, you can come up with a part # for the belts on almost any piece of outdoor power equipment. With the alphabetical Parts Lookup Tab, you can save a bunch of time searching all over the web for hard to find information. That website is a treasure chest of information for a small engine mechanic.


----------



## bmaverick

Bob Driver said:


> ... I'd like to share the best piece of service information I've ever found on small engine carburetors. It will make an instant Small Engine Carburetor Expert out of almost anybody.
> 
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/#id_walbro


1-million thanks!


----------



## Fragger

Thank you for sharing that information mr driver i am not a mechanic but can keep most of my equipment running using youtube information


----------



## bontai Joe

HOLY SMOKES! You weren't kidding! That site has everything anyone ever needed to know about Carbs.


----------



## jpdriver1

GREAT INFO!!! Thanks, this will help with several projects


----------



## Bob Driver

jpdriver1 said:


> GREAT INFO!!! Thanks, this will help with several projects


OK JP.... Are you one of my long lost cousins? Is your last name actually Driver? I've lost track of a lot of my family, but some should be out on parole by now


----------



## jpdriver1

No sorry Bob, it is just a screen name --- I own several jeeps


----------



## Denver

Bob Driver said:


> Been a small engine mechanic for years with a shop near Tupelo, MS. I'd like to share the best piece of service information I've ever found on small engine carburetors. It will make an instant Small Engine Carburetor Expert out of almost anybody. Just open the link below and click on the picture of your carburetor. Trust me, you'll want to bookmark this link if you've never seen it before. With the variety of carburetors I see, I use it on an almost weekly basis....
> 
> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/#id_walbro


Awesome! I have a Pulsa jet manual choke I’m rebuilding!


----------

